# general work permit and new laws



## cjaphet (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi all,

Am going to apply for a general work permit under the new laws which say you need a certificate from the Department of Labour. This certificate basicaly states that you are the right person for the job after they do an internal search. This has to go to Pretoria and someone from the department has to visit your future work place to make sure the follow regulations, then only will you get this certificate which you will need to apply for the permit.
My question is, have any of you gone through this new process since the laws changed and if so how long did the department of labour take to give you the certificate?


----------



## Liangtroy (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi cjaphet,

since this post, have you made any progress in obtaining your general work permit? 

Im from China and undergoing the DOL process. I submitted the application in July and so far I haven't got any update. Too slow~~~

Looking forward to your reply.

Kind regards,

Liang


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

They take very long currently, about 3 months. It works faster if you have the right contacts there.


----------



## Liangtroy (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi LegalMan,

Oh, it may take three month to process an application. It's been two month since I submitted my application. Hopefully I can get it by the end of this month. But do you think they may not issue a letter at all even though my job offer and the working environment are all in line with the SA laws? Do you see any precedent in which an application is denied?

Thanks a lot


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Of course it could be denied if you are applying as a street sweeper. But provided your company has done the necessary, everything should be fine.


----------



## Liangtroy (Sep 27, 2014)

Keep fingers crossed~~


----------



## Liangtroy (Sep 27, 2014)

LegalMan, 

You are very professional and patient and much better than my lawyer. I guess you are a lawyer familiar with SA immigration regulations, right?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Liangtroy said:


> LegalMan,
> 
> You are very professional and patient and much better than my lawyer. I guess you are a lawyer familiar with SA immigration regulations, right?


Thank you for the compliments! Sending me an email on the address below will bring you straight in touch with me.


----------



## Wankil (Aug 19, 2015)

cjaphet said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Am going to apply for a general work permit under the new laws which say you need a certificate from the Department of Labour. This certificate basicaly states that you are the right person for the job after they do an internal search. This has to go to Pretoria and someone from the department has to visit your future work place to make sure the follow regulations, then only will you get this certificate which you will need to apply for the permit.
> My question is, have any of you gone through this new process since the laws changed and if so how long did the department of labour take to give you the certificate?


The time frame as per their receipt is 30 working days 
In most cases it take 60+ working days


----------

